# Stourport Water Festival



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Is anyone on here going to the Autotrail Ownwers Club rally next week?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

ME... Hopefully...
I have just applied to join the Autotrail owner club but not got my membership back as yet..
Have been to the site once before with the MCC but never to the carnival / festival..


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Give us a knock Tonka if you get there. MX08PDZ is the number to look out for! It's only our 2nd rally so we are still learning the protocol!


----------

